# Any Pm45m Review Out There?



## RonWB1957 (Apr 30, 2016)

I keep going back and looking at the PM45M mill and was wondering if any one know of a good review of one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't know of a formal one, but the PM45 and PM32 are basically the same machine, so threads about them are applicable as well. Unless you are referring to the cnc machine. I have not seen him on the forum for some time, but darkzero has one as well as others here. Maybe they will chime in.


----------



## compsurge (May 2, 2016)

If I was getting that class of mill, the PM 940 would be my #1 choice. I believe there is a CNC 940 available if you talk to Matt. 

That being said, the machines are good.  The paint will chip. My friend has the 932 with QMT-installed DRO and likes it. 

What is your budget? If you can swing the budget and space for a PM 935, consider it.


----------



## RonWB1957 (May 4, 2016)

Thank you. I was just looking at the 940. The little bit heavier capacity would be nice.


----------



## wrmiller (May 4, 2016)

RonWB1957 said:


> Thank you. I was just looking at the 940. The little bit heavier capacity would be nice.



And the additional Y axis travel on the 940 vs. the 945/932 is worth mentioning. Can never have too much Y axis travel.


----------



## Bray D (May 6, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> And the additional Y axis travel on the 940 vs. the 945/935 is worth mentioning. Can never have too much Y axis travel.



Indeed. I have a 932 and run out of Y travel far more often than I run out of X travel.


----------



## wrmiller (May 6, 2016)

When I was wanting a larger bench mill than my PM25, I was 'seriously' looking at the 932 but balked at the Y-axis travel. If the 940 had been available at that time, I would have jumped all over it.


----------



## Dan_S (May 6, 2016)

Yep, the Y travel on the 940, is why I purchased it, i've been pondering adapting a power feed to it after the wedding, because all that cranking gets laborious!


----------



## zmotorsports (May 7, 2016)

I don't know of any formal review per se, but Darkzero has one that he has a specific thread on.  He has done a lot of great mods to it.

Here is a link to his thread.
http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm45m-pdf.9885/

Mike.


----------

